# You Might Be In Your 40s If...



## Dromond (Jan 2, 2013)

...you remember the Betamax vs VHS format wars.

...you know what Davey Jones, Mickey Dolenz, Michael Nesmith and Peter Tork are famous for.

...you could have seen Star Wars the day it opened in theaters for the first time.

...you lived through the only time in US history we had a President that nobody voted for.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 2, 2013)

...you thought the most shocking news bulletin you would ever hear was the _Challenger_ tragedy.

...you remember the day your family got COLOR TV.

...you test-drove a Yugo.

...you listened to music on AM stations as well as FM stations.

...you ever played a video game that was controlled by a round knob.

...you reached your girlfriend by sending your phone number to her pager.

"The British Invasion" also meant Duran Duran, Madness, Culture Club and Dexy's Midnight Runners.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 6, 2013)

...your doctor keeps reminding you it's almost time to schedule a colonoscopy 

...you had to dial a telephone

...you actually had to get off your ass to change the channel (and you only had about 5 channels to pick from

...you know what VHF and UHF are

...you remember when Taco Bell only sold Tacos


----------



## Navydude (Jan 8, 2013)

- You could actually take your TV's somewhere to get fixed.

- You recognized everything under the hood of your truck.

- When you flushed something, it disappeared.

- You knew how much it cost to mail a letter.

- You could burn trash without the fire department and SWAT team showing up.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 9, 2013)

*Jelley shoes and parachute pants were all the rage one year..and the following year it was button up Izods and boat shoes.

*for the ladies...Wings (a la Farrah Fawcett) were in your hair...and not on your pads.

*You knew Mr. Rogers when he had dark hair.

*Bread was also considered a form of cash AND the name of a band

*You thought it was a possibility that the singer Madonna really was, "Like a Virgin".

*you owned an Atari and you felt luck cos you were the only family on your street who had one.

*you could watch fuzzy and stolen Showtime and HBO

* Playing kickball, hide & seek and kick-the-can were afterschool pass times instead of sitting and spending the afternoon in front of a computer screen.

*you remember Ma Bell

*You remember who Steve Austin and Jamie Sommers were. 

*can remember that Sonny and Cher, Barbara Mandrell, and Donny and Marie were all prime time variety shows...along with The Carol Burnett show.

*You can remember there only being a handful of T.V. channels to choose from on the television with the loud channel changing knob.

*It was cool to wear tie dye, sandals and shawls.

*going to the local mall to get the newest album to play on your turntable record player was all the rage.

*If you remember a world without Sony products

*people actually sat down and had dinner with the family instead of running all the time.

* During the holidays you RAN to the T.V when you heard the "special" programming bulletin. These days all of those specials aren't so special anymore because they are readily available. *sigh

*Having a personalized or monogrammed anything made you look cool to your peers.

*You remember that people died while trying to get cabbage patch dolls at Christmas time

* You remember that rumour that the kid from the Life Cereal commercials, "Mikey" ate pop rocks and coke at the same time and died from it.

*You can remember "Messy Marvin"


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 9, 2013)

* the original Saturday Night Live


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 9, 2013)

if you remember:

-party lines shared with neighbors
-the opening of the first McDonald's, etc. in your town
-watching the first Star Wars at the movies
-solid gold dancers
-eight track tapes
-the lyrics to brick house, super freak, little red corvette
-when David Letterman was young and fresh


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 10, 2013)

if you remember:

- how to adjust the timing on a car
- how to replace the points on a car
- leaded gasoline
- when 10 speeds was the max on a bike
- TVs without remote controls
- garage doors without remote controls
- paying a live parking lot attendant to park
- getting your first microwave oven (who ever calls them that anymore?)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 12, 2013)

If someone said "And now for something completely different" you laughed your ass off.

You played wiffle ball.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 13, 2013)

if you can remember , "and now a word from our sponsers" 

you can recall what comes after, "Come on and Zoom, zoom zooma zoom..."

Being a Little Leaguer, boy or girl scout was all the rage.

Pants with big legs were called Bell bottom jeans.

you know that Dart, Javelin and Pinto were all names of cars.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> *you can recall what comes after, "Come on and Zoom, zoom zooma zoom..."*
> .


Come on and zooma zooma zooma zoom! 

You could speak Ubby Dubby
You know what Olly Olly Oxen Free means
You actually had to wait a week to see how your photos turned out
Fotomat!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> if you can remember , *"and now a word from our sponsers" *
> you can recall what comes after, "Come on and Zoom, zoom zooma zoom..."
> 
> Being a Little Leaguer, boy or girl scout was all the rage.
> ...



And "brought to you by..." and "elephant" pants.


----------



## Duchess of York (Jan 28, 2013)

..used to get excited to put the Green Stamps in the little booklet then take it to the Green Stamp store to "purchase" lamps, etc with them!

Gee Your Hair Smells Terriffic!

Love's Baby Soft

Coty Wild Musk

:smitten:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 29, 2013)

daddyoh70 said:


> ...you had to dial a telephone



...you know why the letters next to the numbers on your phone with which you write text messages were there in the first place (maybe, though that might be a "50-year-olds" question) or why they were left there when the original reason became obsolete.

Answer: First, for the names of telephone exchanges, i.e. PEnnsylvania 6-5000 (736-5000); then, to enable memorable 976 (premium-rate) numbers such as 976-TUNA (that was just a fishing-conditions report, you pervs!). Text messaging became popular before internet URLs superseded vanity numbers for marketing purposes, so the numbers persist.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 29, 2013)

You remember the Polaroid pictures that you actually had to "shake it like a Polaroid picture" as Andre 3000 urged us to do in the one-hit wonder, "Hey Ya" (later ones didn't require this, though I think they kept the idea as a marketing point).

Apparently the film (and cameras!) are once again available due to the efforts of The Impossible Project.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 29, 2013)

And dragging it off-topic even further, they're working on an iPhone adapter for their modular film processing unit -- yes, you'll be able to make instant Polaroid prints from your iPhone's display!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 31, 2013)

~Nods and smiles~

Yup, I remember all this stuff! 

I didn't see STAR WARS on the day it opened but it was soon after.

I haven't found SATURDAY NIGHT LIVE watchable since 1980 (when the original cast left).

I remember being in my local comic shop a few months back and getting into a chat about the Pink Panther movies. The manager of the store is somewhere in his sixties and the day I was there, he had a young kid working there who was maybe 20...if that!

The kid was going on about how much he enjoyed the Steve Martin version of Inspector Clouseau and he honestly had no idea who Peter Sellers was...needless to say, the manager and I soon set him straight.


Dennis ... getting old and proud of it!:happy:


----------



## biggirlsrock (Mar 8, 2013)

Playing with my Evel Kneivel doll and the wind up motorcycle. I had thing jump over shit the real Evel NEVER imagined!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 10, 2013)

You remember when TV stations signed off the air for the night.

Or air conditioning being an option rather than standard equipment. Or, wing vent side windows! (You know, the small triangular panels that pivoted out, that were ahead of the part that rolled down.) 

Cars that wouldn't start unless the seat belts were fastened (often leading to the seat belts being fastened across the seat, then sat on...) Later, seatbelts that were either built into the door, or motorized and run on a track over the top of the doorframe. 

Cars with dashboards you could stick magnets on.
AM-only radios as standard equipment. Setting presets by tuning to a station and pulling the button out, and selecting them by pressing the button to make the pointer actually move across the dial to the station -- with a satisfying "chunk!" sound. 

Ordinary cars that weren't front-wheel drive.

Having a 5-speed being important enough to deserve a badge for it on the trunk.
Or an Automatic Overdrive (maybe just a lock-up torque converter, but it sounded cool).
Or Fuel Injection.
Or ABS.
Or a Turbo.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 12, 2013)

Ah yes...I remember when TV stations used to sign off for the night. I knew it was time for bed when the Star Spangled Banner played and the station went to static. I used to like that.

Now, I'm paying way too much for dozens and dozens and dozens of TV stations I couldn't give a crap about ... I only actively watch maybe 5-6 channels ... and there's rarely anything I want to see on them.

Now, it's bedtime when the TV stations turn into various infomercials or advertisments for classic records featuring elderly rock/pop stars.

Sometimes I really miss the days when we had an antenna on the house and four channels on a black and white TV.


Dennis


----------



## Isa (Mar 13, 2013)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Ah yes...I remember when TV stations used to sign off for the night. I knew it was time for bed when the Star Spangled Banner played and the station went to static. I used to like that.
> 
> Now, I'm paying way too much for dozens and dozens and dozens of TV stations I couldn't give a crap about ... I only actively watch maybe 5-6 channels ... and there's rarely anything I want to see on them.
> 
> ...



Amen. This has become my theme song except my line is "257 channels and nothing on!" LOL

http://youtu.be/YAlDbP4tdqc


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 13, 2013)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Ah yes...I remember when TV stations used to sign off for the night. I knew it was time for bed when the Star Spangled Banner played and the station went to static. I used to like that.



When I was in Atlanta, Georgia Public Television would sign off with "Georgia on my mind" - that was very cool!

And, I still drive a vehicle with vent windows - our summer 'toy' is a 1991 VW Westfalia camper. Must have been one of the last vehicles built with vent windows on the front doors!


----------



## FatAndProud (May 30, 2013)

You get AARP mail?  I totally want another 40yo before I turn 30. I just feel that I haven't corrupted enough 40yo's.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 21, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> You get AARP mail?  I totally want another 40yo before I turn 30. I just feel that I haven't corrupted enough 40yo's.



hehheh... I always have room for more corruption, regardless of what anyone else says.

You might be in your 40's if.... you know what these are


----------



## Dromond (Jun 21, 2013)

My mom had so many books of green stamps. It sometimes felt like they were taking over the house.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dromond said:


> My mom had so many books of green stamps. It sometimes felt like they were taking over the house.



I know the feeling. My mom was the same way.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 22, 2013)

fat hiker said:


> When I was in Atlanta, Georgia Public Television would sign off with "Georgia on my mind" - that was very cool!
> 
> And, I still drive a vehicle with vent windows - our summer 'toy' is a 1991 VW Westfalia camper. Must have been one of the last vehicles built with vent windows on the front doors!


...your parents bought a new air-cooled VW. (1980 was the last year for the VW SuperBeetle in the U.S. market, though Vanagons had air-cooled engines through mid-year of '82).

...you had a digital watch that didn't display the time unless you pressed a button (LED rather than LCD). 

(California only, perhaps) ... you remember odd and even gasoline days the second time around (and were too young to have noticed them the first time)

... you know why speedometers had a red mark at 55MPH for many years.

... you remember the changeover to unleaded gasoline.

... you know why American auto makers don't put diesel engines in passenger cars (in the U.S. market), well, until just recently.


----------



## omytoo (Jul 7, 2013)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Ah yes...I remember when TV stations used to sign off for the night. I knew it was time for bed when the Star Spangled Banner played and the station went to static. I used to like that.
> Dennis



NO WAY! That's when the "Poltergeist" shows up. There was nothing worse than being jolted awake by the national anthem and panicking that I wouldn't manage to switch the TV off before the static started! I have no doubt that if stations still signed off, I'd have the problem to this day. I was scarred for life by that movie--but it's still one of my favorites!


----------



## ohiofa (Sep 13, 2013)

....When Friday nights were for the "Dukes of Hazard". 
....When we only had four TV channel options. 
....When Saturday morning was for cartoons!
....When you only had one telephone which was rotary dail and supplied by the phone company.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2013)

ohiofa said:


> ....When Friday nights were for the "Dukes of Hazard".
> ....When we only had four TV channel options.
> ....When Saturday morning was for cartoons!
> ....When you only had one telephone which was rotary dail and supplied by the phone company.



I remember all of that. Touch tone phones were a huge leap forward in technology!


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 15, 2013)

CleverBomb said:


> ...your parents bought a new air-cooled VW. (1980 was the last year for the VW SuperBeetle in the U.S. market, though Vanagons had air-cooled engines through mid-year of '82).
> 
> ... you know why American auto makers don't put diesel engines in passenger cars (in the U.S. market), well, until just recently.



Vanagons had air-cooled 2 litre engines through mid-'83; the water-cooled 1.9L boxer engine debuted in an 'early 84' model year launch (though some were sold as late '83s). A diesel Vanagon was also available in 1982 and 1983 - very underpowered.

As to why American automakers avoid diesels in passenger cars - are you thinking of the infamous GM 350 diesel? Or of the tendency for diesel fuel to have been more expensive than gasoline in the early 1980s? (VW and Mercedes sold diesels in North America throughout this period....)


----------



## Durin (Sep 19, 2013)

I remember when the Fantasy section of the bookstore stretched from the end of my finger to the tip of my nose.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 19, 2013)

...you remember when vampires in movies and literature were actual monsters and not sparkly angsty psychologically abusive metrosexuals appealing to overly twee and vapid young women.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 19, 2013)

fat hiker said:


> Vanagons had air-cooled 2 litre engines through mid-'83; the water-cooled 1.9L boxer engine debuted in an 'early 84' model year launch (though some were sold as late '83s). A diesel Vanagon was also available in 1982 and 1983 - very underpowered.
> 
> As to why American automakers avoid diesels in passenger cars - are you thinking of the infamous GM 350 diesel? Or of the tendency for diesel fuel to have been more expensive than gasoline in the early 1980s? (VW and Mercedes sold diesels in North America throughout this period....)


Exactly correct -- and I was referring to the GM diesel cars (which in retrospect were surprisingly bad; it wasn't like GM wss incapable of building reliable liesel engines...)


----------



## stoneyman (Sep 20, 2013)

you called "the time lady" to get the time to set your clock by.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 20, 2013)

stoneyman said:


> you called "the time lady" to get the time to set your clock by.



I had totally forgotten this!


----------



## stoneyman (Sep 20, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> I had totally forgotten this!



Out here the number was 853-(any four numbers) and she would say, Good evening, at the tone, Pacific Standard time will be; eight; twenty six; and fifty seconds. Beeeeep.

I miss her. Damn cell phone and technology.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 20, 2013)

I think ours down south was 555-1212; at least I remember calling that number a lot.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Sep 20, 2013)

stoneyman said:


> Out here the number was 853-(any four numbers) and she would say, Good evening, at the tone, Pacific Standard time will be; eight; twenty six; and fifty seconds. Beeeeep.
> 
> I miss her. Damn cell phone and technology.



In Detroit, it was GReenwich 4-1212, but 472-(and ANY four numbers) got the time recording.

There actually IS a number one can call if they want to hear the time over their telephone (US government NIST-run), (303) 499-7111. Its two disadvantages are that although NIST provides the service for free, it will cost you money if your phone contract does not include free long distance, and you'll have to convert the hour from UTC to your own time zone (unless you live in Ghana where UTC is the local time, LOL).

@ConnieLynn: that would really have been unusual. Almost everywhere, 555-1212 was the number for directory assistance (aka 411).


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 28, 2013)

omytoo said:


> NO WAY! That's when the "Poltergeist" shows up. There was nothing worse than being jolted awake by the national anthem and panicking that I wouldn't manage to switch the TV off before the static started! I have no doubt that if stations still signed off, I'd have the problem to this day. I was scarred for life by that movie--but it's still one of my favorites!




I still LOVE that movie but that damn clown still creeps the hell outta me to this day!

Dennis


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 6, 2013)

You know what all of this stuff is...


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 6, 2013)

CleverBomb said:


> Exactly correct -- and I was referring to the GM diesel cars (which in retrospect were surprisingly bad; it wasn't like GM wss incapable of building reliable liesel engines...)



And the new Chevrolet Cruze diesel, based on a very successful European GM (Opel) design, will hopefully get rid of any lingering doubts about GM's ability to build a good, reliable diesel engine in a passenger car!


----------



## it's only me (Oct 7, 2013)

stoneyman said:


> you called "the time lady" to get the time to set your clock by.



hey, I just did that this evening to check the temp on my LAND LINE phone not my FLIP cell phone, did ya'll see how they was dogging jerry jones over his flip phone, well he's not alone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm just going to leave this here. 80s humor...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 10, 2014)

You might be in your 40's if...

you say "back in the day" a lot.

:blush:


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 23, 2014)

...when you took 'typing' class and not 'keyboarding'

...you know where you were when Mr. Hooper died, when everyone on Sesame Street finally actually saw Mr. Snuffleupagus, when the count was still creepy and Cookie Monster actually ate cookies.

...you still own/wear a watch

...when flannel shirts and work boots were a fashion statement and not a job requirement

...when you had to sneak out to the living room to watch Friday Night Videos.

...when your parents sent you out to play for the entire day without the fear of you getting picked off

...if what you wore as a youth has already been brought back as 'retro style'


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2014)

...there was a news story recently about the re-discovery of Steve Jobs' time capsule and its contents.. didn't seem that old to you.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 27, 2014)

you...
...had more than one "Pat Benatar" look-alike in your school
...waited for the new videos on MTV
...remember a time BEFORE MTV
...remember Super Sugar Crisp and Sugar Smacks
...had only AM radio


----------



## Tad (Feb 27, 2014)

- You thought your friend's TRS model I computer--the one that used a casette tape for memory, was pretty darned cool.

- When you got a 'clone' of an Apple II, and it had TWO floppy disk drives, so that you didn't have to pull out the operating system disk to save things, that this was the ulitimate in computing luxury.

- If you ever made Christmas tree decorations out of the tear off strips along the edges of folded printer paper.

- If "Fast Time's at Ridgemont High" came out while you were in high school....and felt eerily accurate! (as a bonus, I had friends who went to a Ridgemont Highschool, and apparently it was even more like the movie than my school was)

- If you ever felt really sharp while wearing a narrow leather tie or while wearing a golf shirt (or multiple golf shirts) with the collars popped up.

- If you ever wore 'desert boots' and 'rugger pants' to a school dance.

- If you loved Princes song 1999 but thought that the actual year 1999 was almost impossibly far off into the futureI mean, youd be ancient by then, like in your thirties or something


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tad said:


> - You thought your friend's TRS model I computer--the one that used a casette tape for memory, was pretty darned cool.
> 
> - When you got a 'clone' of an Apple II, and it had TWO floppy disk drives, so that you didn't have to pull out the operating system disk to save things, that this was the ulitimate in computing luxury.
> 
> ...



LMFAO....... ALL SO TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 27, 2014)

Tad said:


> - If you loved Prince’s song &#8216;1999’ but thought that the actual year 1999 was almost impossibly far off into the future—I mean, you’d be ancient by then, like in your thirties or something


Tonight we're going to party like it's fifteen years ago.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 28, 2014)

you look at a computer and try to type in...

10 Print "Hello ";
20 Goto 10


----------



## Tad (Feb 28, 2014)

Rojodi said:


> you look at a computer and try to type in...
> 
> 10 Print "Hello ";
> 20 Goto 10



Or how about....if in your highschool computer programming class, you

a) used bubble cards or punch cards, and/or
b) were taught to use 'GOTO' statements


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 1, 2014)

Tad said:


> Or how about....if in your highschool computer programming class, you
> 
> a) used bubble cards or punch cards, and/or
> b) were taught to use 'GOTO' statements



I didn't use punch cards, but the bank where my dad worked did: the programmers used to give him the used ones to recycle.


----------



## Tad (Mar 3, 2014)

Rojodi said:


> I didn't use punch cards, but the bank where my dad worked did: the programmers used to give him the used ones to recycle.



Between my olde siblings and myself, we had stacks and stacks of used bubble cards around by the mid-80s. I think it was the early 90s before my ever-thrifty mother had finished using them up--by which point, after about 15 years of using them, she was at something of a loss as to what to write her grocery lists on. (she liked the card stock, as it didn't crumple up in your pockets, and the backs were blank and ready for use).


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 7, 2014)

You might be in your forties if...

-You were alive when men first landed on the moon.

-You ate space food sticks and drank Tang.

-You got to watch Scooby Doo when it was new and half the episodes had their own special song for the big chase scene *humming tune to Pretty Mary Sunlight* 

-You wanted to teach the world to sing in perfect harmony.

-You were afraid your parents might drive the family Chevy to the levee and it would be dry, but there might be a bunch of strange drunks there telling you that someone was about to die. (I used to hear this song on the radio all the time as a preschooler, and I think it messed with my head.)

-You remember when no one thought it was creepy that the Candy Man went around fulfilling childhood wishes by mixing it with love and making the world taste good.

-You know what a Sleestak is.

-You celebrated the bicentennial (sorry, a lot of these things may be kind of US-specific).

-You remember when Nadia Comaneci received the first perfect tens in Olympic gymnastics.

-You wished you knew the secrets of Isis. "Oh, mighty Isis..."

-You and your friends took turns playing Charlie's Angels during recess. (I usually had to be Sabrina because I had brown hair and got good grades. I got to be Kelly a couple of times, but I NEVER got to be Jill. The hardest thing, though, was trying to lasso a boy who was willing to be Bos or Charlie.)

-You thought the Fonz was cool.

-Your parents used to send you out on your bicycle to buy stuff from the store.

-You had the Grease record album. 

-You or your friends thought about offering your throat to the wolf with the red roses. 

-You've wondered if there really are any colleges out there with "double-secret probation".

-You wanted to be a student at Rock 'n' Roll High School.

-You did the Safety Dance.

-You wore leg warmers as a teenager and/or rocked the "Flashdance" look. (This is directed toward the ladies, but hey, if any of you guys ever did this, more power to you!)

-You remember when high school students were allowed to smoke on campus, as long as they did it outside under the "smoking tree".

-You got choked up when Johnny died and told Ponyboy to "stay gold" in the Outsiders.

-You wanted to rock and roll all night and party every day.

-You watched the last episode of M*A*S*H live.

-You remember when Ronald Reagan was shot.

-You skated circles around the roller rink to the music of Blondie, Kool and the Gang, and Amii Stewart's "Knock on Wood."

-You wished that you had (or were) Jessie's girl.

-You tried to call the number 867-5309.

-Someone's kiss was on your list. 

-You wanted a new drug.

-You walked like an Egyptian.

-You and your date went to see a triple feature of horror movies at the drive-in (Evil Dead, anyone?).

-You ever found yourself talking like Spicoli or a Valley Girl.

-You wanted to be Ferris Bueller or a member of the Breakfast Club.

-You put another dime in the jukebox because you loved rock and roll.

-You remember when Dairy Queen blizzards were introduced (or when you started serving them in my case.)

-You saw a Molly Ringwald movie in the theater.

-You drove a car with an 8-track or cassette tape player.

-You were one of the first to hear a little ditty about Jack and Diane. And you remember when John Mellencamp was Johnny Cougar (ugh-no wonder he was eager to ditch that moniker).

-You knew who you were gonna call.

-You wanted your money for nothin' and your chicks for free.

-You decided you weren't gonna take it anymore.

-You thought Kelly McGillis looked better as the Amish chick in Witness than she did all tarted up for Tom Cruise.

-You were around when people started chanting those extra lyrics to Billy Idol's version of "Mony, Mony".

-You gave love a bad name.

-You've been spinning on that dizzy edge and it was just like heaven.

-You still haven't found what you're looking for.

-You've realized you're now the same age as Mrs. Robinson (koo-koo-ka-choo).

P.S. If you actually made it all the way to the bottom of this list without your reading glasses, then you are probably in the wrong thread and have no idea what any of this is about! :blink:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 9, 2014)

~Nods and smiles~

My high school had a "smoking tree", which was chainsawed down years ago.

Yup, I remember ALL of that stuff...in fact, I STILL tend to start dancing whenever I'm in public and a 70s or 80s song comes over the P.A. in whatever store I'm in.

Just the other day, I was recently jamming to The Knack's, "My Sharona", a favorite song from 1979, and I could have cared less what others thought of the goofy dancing "old" guy

Dennis


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 9, 2014)

We had a "Senior Smoking Patio," though most of us non-smokers used it to drink soda and just get out of the building on nice days. LOL


----------



## Saisha (Jul 9, 2014)

Our's was along the back fence along the side of the back track.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 9, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Our's was along the back fence along the side of the back track.



We also "charged" juniors a box of chocolate chip cookies if they wanted to use it. We'd take the food and leave..then a teacher would usually run them off LOL


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 9, 2014)

We had a smoke pit. It was basically the side of the building where student parking was. It's so weird thinking I even smoked at all, it's been so long.




Still a Skye fan said:


> ~Nods and smiles~
> 
> My high school had a "smoking tree", which was chainsawed down years ago.
> 
> s


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 9, 2014)

I never smoked, well I do smoke meats  but I used the patio just to get a few minutes of peace and quiet during my study hall when I couldn't go to the computer lab.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 9, 2014)

you are in your 40's if...

-Your saturday morning line up was cartoons and then Kung-Fu movies

-some friends were actually held over in the same grade.

-You played handball and stickball on the actual street and not via a video game

-You could go to the store and buy penny candies

-Your TV only had channels 2,4,5,7,9,11,13,41 and 47 and you used rabbit ear antennas to view those channels (or for some, the converted metal hangers used as antennas)

-When hangers were only metal

-When cable was first available for the public

-When AT&T's monopoly was broken up which created a lot of new phone companies like Bell South, Bell Atlantic, NYNEX, etc.

-The first cell phones 

-When pagers were called beepers..

-When there were no gourmet coffee houses on every corner.

-Lotto Sneakers, where you could change the logo to suit whatever color you were wearing

-When Lee jeans were in

-Two toned jeans

-LA Gear sneakers

-When rap first started

-Break dancing

-Boomboxes weighting more than a 6 month old baby

-When you wanted calgon to take you away

-The "Don't squeeze the Charmin" grocery man 

-Wisk detergents "Ring around the collar" 

-Neon everything! 

-Rubber bracelets


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 9, 2014)

If you remember the Lava soap commercial, "Wash your hands Roger."


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 10, 2014)

It's funny that the school smoking areas seem to stick in our minds so clearly .

@Still a Skye Fan: You go, sir! The world needs more dancing, goofy or not.

@Surlysomething, Saisha, and Rojodi: Surlysomething and Saisha, your smoke pit and fence don't sound nearly as fancy as Rojodi's Senior Smoking Patio. Maybe your schools were hoping everyone would just quit.

@lucca23v2: 
My granddad mourned for years after the breakup of Ma Bell. He said his phone never worked right after that and that the customer service was never as good. 

I also had Lee jeans. I don't think I had any two-toned ones, but I had a floral print denim skirt circa 1985. I still have it--I'm saving it for my daughter, who's currently in her tween years. 

I remember those Calgon and Charmin commercials, too. Blond lady at the laundry: "How do you get your shirts so clean Mr. Lee?" Mr. Lee: "Ancient Chinese secret." Mrs. Lee calling from the back room: "We need more Calgon!" No stereotypes there, hmm? And Mr. Whipple probably could have used a little therapy--I think he had a few issues.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 10, 2014)

I too never smoked but had to walk past them on the way to/from school. I also remember Ditto jeans and Candies heels. Bringing back good memories everyone


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 14, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> It's funny that the school smoking areas seem to stick in our minds so clearly .
> 
> @Still a Skye Fan: You go, sir! The world needs more dancing, goofy or not.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Miss! I seize any opportunity to dance and be strange in public

I've never smoked and never will...I just remember that freakin' tree though. I remember all of those old ads. I also remember when I could watch a commercial and actually know what the product was! Most of the time today, I see a commercial and go, "huh?":blink:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 14, 2014)

Get waved through a drinking and driving roadblock. Haha


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 21, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> you are in your 40's if...
> 
> -Your saturday morning line up was cartoons and then Kung-Fu movies


Contemporary accounts confirm that in 1974, 100% of the population was in fact Kung Fu Fighting. It was a little bit frightening, but they moved with expert timing.


> -When AT&T's monopoly was broken up which created a lot of new phone companies like Bell South, Bell Atlantic, NYNEX, etc.


And now they're mostly consolidated again.


> -Neon everything!


PASTEL everything.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 21, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> You might be in your forties if...
> 
> -You were alive when men first landed on the moon.
> 
> -You ate space food sticks and drank Tang.


 Yesterday was the 45th anniversary of the first moon landing.

We used to do epic things. What happened?

Trivia question: what were the first words spoken on the Moon?


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 21, 2014)

When you heard that James Garner passed away this weekend, you started humming the theme to "The Rockford Files"


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 7, 2014)

Rojodi said:


> When you heard that James Garner passed away this weekend, you started humming the theme to "The Rockford Files"



Yup, I was sorry to hear of Mr. Garner's recent passing. While I've seen old reruns of his MAVERICK TV series and enjoyed them, that was a bit before my time. I love westerns!

However, I used to love watching THE ROCKFORD FILES and all those old 70s TV detective shows (Columbo, McCloud, Kojak, etc...) when I was a kid. Fun stuff!

With the exception of "The Big Bang Theory", do TV shows even have theme songs anymore? (I haven't followed network TV in YEARS so I don't know...I watch Big Bang Theory on DVD sets).

Dennis ~Humming the Rockford Files theme to himself~


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2014)

CleverBomb said:


> Yesterday was the 45th anniversary of the first moon landing.
> 
> We used to do epic things. What happened?
> 
> Trivia question: what were the first words spoken on the Moon?




I'm guessing: Houston, we have a problem


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> It's funny that the school smoking areas seem to stick in our minds so clearly .
> 
> @Still a Skye Fan: You go, sir! The world needs more dancing, goofy or not.
> 
> ...




I remember Mr Lee.

I also remember Mr Microphone "Hey good-looking- be back to pick you up later"

I also remember the toothpaste commercial that had a blond lady licking her front teeth seductively and saying "It's a great feeling!" - can't remember the name of that toothpaste at this moment though


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 10, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I remember Mr Lee.
> 
> I also remember Mr Microphone "Hey good-looking- be back to pick you up later"
> 
> I also remember the toothpaste commercial that had a blond lady licking her front teeth seductively and saying "It's a great feeling!" - can't remember the name of that toothpaste at this moment though



Pearl Drops Toothpaste! I remember because I thought it was the most perverted commercial I'd ever seen.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh goodness...I remember Pearl Drops Toothpaste.

Unlike today, I always knew what the product was in those old commercials.

Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2014)

It looked hella suggestive to me as a child- surprising how long those commercials seemed to hang around. Is Pearl Drops still in business?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh yeah. You can still buy Pearl Drops Tooth Polish on ebay and Amazon. lol


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 19, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm guessing: Houston, we have a problem


Depending on how you define it, the first words spoken ON the Moon were either Buzz Aldrin reporting that at least one of the 67" sensor probes hanging from the landing gear had touched the lunar surface: "Contact Light".
or, a few seconds later:
Neil Armstrong reporting that he'd stopped the engines, a moment after the lander had fully settled on its landing gear: "Shutdown."

Sorry about the delay in responding -- my offline life has been a bit hectic lately.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 21, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Get waved through a drinking and driving roadblock. Haha



Help! This post deserves rep!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 22, 2014)

I should have been thrilled, but I was a bit disappointed. Haha



Fuzzy said:


> Help! This post deserves rep!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 24, 2014)

I've never been carded, even when I was too young. I'm just dreading that day when the jewel in my palm starts blinking red.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I've never been carded, even when I was too young. I'm just dreading that day when the jewel in my palm starts blinking red.



You might be in your 40s if you understand the jewel in the palm reference


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 25, 2014)

Logan's Run! One of my favorite movies


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 25, 2014)

I consider Logan's Run a cult classic. I exposed it to my son over the weekend. The next-to-naked braless 20 somethings getting fried on Carousel. The obligatory nude scenes, the clueless blonde that Farrah always was, ah... its was the 70s.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I consider Logan's Run a cult classic. I exposed it to my son over the weekend. The next-to-naked braless 20 somethings getting fried on Carousel. The obligatory nude scenes, the clueless blonde that Farrah always was, ah... its was the 70s.



Didn't Farrah get away and then get killed anyway? Serves her right....


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 27, 2014)

when the words 'i remember when gas went up to 1.00 a gallon' actually fall out of your mouth.

oh, those were the days.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 28, 2014)

Now I'm curious to see LOGAN'S RUN again...I've got it on VHS in my collection somewhere (Is too lazy to look right now )

Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2014)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Now I'm curious to see LOGAN'S RUN again...I've got it on VHS in my collection somewhere (Is too lazy to look right now )
> 
> Dennis



I looked it up on Netflix- it's available on DVD but not on streaming.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 31, 2014)

I've never tried Netflix or had any interest in it...plus I know nothing about it:doh:

I have a 50" flatscreen TV, why would I need to watch TV on my PC monitor? :huh:

Yes, I'm a Luddite at heart

Anyway, I found my VHS of LOGAN'S RUN and I'm content with that.

Dennis


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 1, 2014)

I recall seeing a tv series of Logan's Run. It only had one season. I wonder if its been "renewed" on DVD.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday Green Eyed Fairy. :wubu:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 5, 2014)

Yup...I remember the LOGAN'S RUN TV series. I don't think it made it past one season and I'm not sure if it's on DVD.

Also...belated Birthday wishes, Green Eyed Fairy! Hope you had a lovely day

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 6, 2014)

You can remember the "Beat It" video on MTV
And
The scene for scene "Eat It" by Weird Al


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 8, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> Happy Birthday Green Eyed Fairy. :wubu:





Still a Skye fan said:


> Yup...I remember the LOGAN'S RUN TV series. I don't think it made it past one season and I'm not sure if it's on DVD.
> 
> Also...belated Birthday wishes, Green Eyed Fairy! Hope you had a lovely day
> 
> ...



Thank you both 

And yep, I'm still in my forties


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 5, 2014)

Terrible shows that never should have happened

http://youtu.be/OpGybFEcLxA


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 5, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> Terrible shows that never should have happened
> 
> http://youtu.be/OpGybFEcLxA



It's weird that 3 of these had Shelly Fabares in them; she apparently had quite a run of bad luck there for a while.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 6, 2014)

And several copy-cats and a spin-off of Mary Tyler Moore.


----------



## Saisha (Oct 6, 2014)

You might be in your 40s if you remember when MTV and SNL first started.


----------



## firefly (Oct 6, 2014)

Saisha said:


> You might be in your 40s if you remember when MTV and SNL first started.



And the times when you didn't have to pay for watching MTV!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 6, 2014)

Always had to pay for MTV... so I watched NightTracks and FridayNightVideos instead.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Always had to pay for MTV... so I watched NightTracks and FridayNightVideos instead.




I always had to pay, too. Headbangers Ball on the weekend was worth it though


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 7, 2014)

Midnight Special, Solid Gold, Soul Train, AB... there were so many options to see your favorites lip sinc to their songs... 

Oops, I'm 50 in a 40s thread 

I remember the birth of MTV, and now you can't even get music on the channel.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 7, 2014)

I was just looking at some photos on another thread and that song "Pass the Dutchie" popped into my head. Gawd I'm old.


----------



## MattB (Oct 7, 2014)

We would get a "free preview" week around once a year for what we used to call "Pay TV" here in Canada- which was the movie channels and MuchMusic (our MTV). So, at my house, the goal when that happened was to record as many videos as humanly possible before the channel got scrambled again. Not so easy, as it required taking over the one TV set in the house that could show the extra channels...not to mention the almost prohibitive cost of a blank videotape.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 8, 2014)

I can't believe SATURDAY NIGHT LIVE is 40 years old in 2015! I don't recall watching the very first episode back in '75, although I've seen it many times since. This was the one series my Mom let me stay up late to watch and I still think the first cast has yet to be topped. I've got the DVD sets of the first five seasons and they're STILL funny! I honestly can't remember the last time I watched a current episode of SNL all the way through.

As for MTV? Yeah, I remember the "I want my MTV" promotions back in 1981 (Holy Moses, I feel old!). I never had to pay for it but I never watched MTV very much as I was busy finishing high school and college and the videos never interested me very much (I still prefer classic rock). Now they don't even play music any more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2014)

MattB said:


> We would get a "free preview" week around once a year for what we used to call "Pay TV" here in Canada- which was the movie channels and MuchMusic (our MTV). So, at my house, the goal when that happened was to record as many videos as humanly possible before the channel got scrambled again. Not so easy, as it required taking over the one TV set in the house that could show the extra channels...not to mention the almost prohibitive cost of a blank videotape.



I just want to let you know that this behavior makes you "All-American" in my book


----------



## Tad (Oct 8, 2014)

MattB said:


> We would get a "free preview" week around once a year for what we used to call "Pay TV" here in Canada- which was the movie channels and MuchMusic (our MTV). So, at my house, the goal when that happened was to record as many videos as humanly possible before the channel got scrambled again. Not so easy, as it required taking over the one TV set in the house that could show the extra channels...not to mention the almost prohibitive cost of a blank videotape.



When those started up, my parents were still holding out against cable, so I didn't even get the free weekends :-( 

MuchMusic ran a show for years called Pop-Up Video, where they would play old music videos with text bubbles popping up telling you information about the band, song, video, etc. Watching that in the late 90s was the first time that I saw most of those videos from the 80s.

===============================

You might be in your forties if you remember when the "oldies" radio station played big band, swing, and crooners......while the hip music you listened to growing up is now only to be found on the "oldies" stations!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2014)

I loved Pop up Video- and still remember them dissing Mariah Carey and her crew- too funny!


----------



## MattB (Jun 23, 2015)

*You might be in your 40's if you still post regularly on Dims. HEY-OHHH!!!*

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R36CixkIaIc[/ame]


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 24, 2015)

You might be in your 40's if your first car was a used Vega. Fill her up regular and add 2 quarts of oil....no make it 3.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2015)

You might be in your forties if you want to see every Adam Sandler and Will Ferrell movie that comes out. 

Who wants to see Pixels?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 29, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You might be in your forties if you want to see every Adam Sandler and Will Ferrell movie that comes out.



I guess I must be too close to my fifties, then.


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 29, 2015)

nitewriter said:


> You might be in your 40's if your first car was a used Vega. Fill her up regular and add 2 quarts of oil....no make it 3.



That described my first Toyota Corolla - a very well used 1200. A tank of gas and a quart of oil every 250-300 miles!


----------

